# Is Mario Party: Island Tour Online Multiplayer?



## Mya (Nov 24, 2013)

Is there a feature where you can play over broadband internet in the new Mario Party or no?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think they stated its local multiplayer only for Mario PArty.


----------



## Mya (Nov 24, 2013)

Tom said:


> I think they stated its local multiplayer only for Mario PArty.


Aw dang, :c


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 17, 2013)

Tom said:


> I think they stated its local multiplayer only for Mario PArty.



And this is exactly why I did not get it. Had it come with online multiplayer, I would have gotten it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> And this is exactly why I did not get it. Had it come with online multiplayer, I would have gotten it.



true **** yo.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> And this is exactly why I did not get it. Had it come with online multiplayer, I would have gotten it.



This is why nobody is getting it.


----------



## Emily (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm still getting it when it comes out in the uk but it's dumb af to not have online multiplayer


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 25, 2013)

Don't be silly! It's a Nintendo game, not an Activision game!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 25, 2013)

Hope they add it eventually. There really isn't a reason not to. hope they path it in like in mario kart 7.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 30, 2013)

In my opinion, Nintendo is out of touch with its audience outside of Japan. They've had great opportunities to include online multiplayer/co-op in the Mario Party series and Super Mario 3D World, but they assume every country is like Japan where video games are hot items and everyone has neighbors and friends that can play locally with each other. Not the case. Nintendo's very old-fashioned in that sense. Not good for such a forward-progressing, fast-paced market.

I purchase games for the full experience because I feel like that is included in the price. If I'm unable to achieve that, then I won't buy the game. There were missed opportunities in the more recent Mario Party titles and 3D World in terms of online play that have prevented me from purchasing the games. Maybe when the prices drop, I'll consider it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 30, 2013)

I will be getting Mario Party Island Tour of course!


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't wait to get this tbh (comes out on the 17th in UK)
Whilst people often criticize the games, i always have fun playing the multiple mini games etc, regardless of how many mario party's they release :')


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

Dembonez19 said:


> In my opinion, Nintendo is out of touch with its audience outside of Japan. They've had great opportunities to include online multiplayer/co-op in the Mario Party series and Super Mario 3D World, but they assume every country is like Japan where video games are hot items and everyone has neighbors and friends that can play locally with each other. Not the case. Nintendo's very old-fashioned in that sense. Not good for such a forward-progressing, fast-paced market.



It's Nintendo of Japan that has the problem. I'm sure NoA/E would gladly be a lot more up to date with the audience in their respective regions if NoJ would let them.


----------

